# safari background/jpeg color problem



## Margarita (Sep 1, 2005)

hi,

  My problem is essentially identical to the one described in an older thread I found (which is how I discovered this forum) but I couldn't figure out how to resuscitate and append to that discussion:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-96288.html

To recap what he said - My page includes a JPEG (the title) embedded within a table cell in which the grey background color specified to be identical to the grey JPEG background. Safari is displaying the JPEG darker than the background. Here it is: 

http://www.technofrolics.com/SpinBrowser/botanic/flynn

In the thread referenced above, if I understand the gist of it, the responses are telling the original poster how to correct his view on his *own* monitor, but not how to author his web page to display reliably across different browsers & systems. Is it just not possible to do so? 

Thanks,
margarita


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 1, 2005)

If you're looking to match colors, JPEG is not the way to go, since colors can shift depending on the JPEG quality you specify.

Use a GIF or PNG instead, which should be able to match the background color perfectly.


----------



## gparis (Sep 5, 2005)

Your best solution is to create only the text, and exclude any background color.  Saving it as a png or gif, with transparency selected, will allow the background color to bleed through.

That way, no matter what system you are using, the grey will match up.


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't use transparent PNGs; as awesome as they are, Windows IE still doesn't like them (and it's not worth alienating 90-or-so-percent of your audience).

If the image doesn't have any tonal variation (like a photograph or a gradient) a GIF is the best way to go. If it DOES have tonal variation, look at a PNG.

Neither need be transparent.


----------

